# for 10$ would you



## vitamin A (Dec 15, 2010)

i know that there's already this one on BYC so i thought I'd put it on here 

what you do is.i ask a question and you say yes or no 

then you ask a question  i'll start 


for 10$ woud you go up to a randum person and say "i like you"


----------



## aimee (Dec 17, 2010)

i wouldn't.

paint a ceiling


----------



## elevan (Dec 17, 2010)

No

Muck out a stall?


----------



## vitamin A (Dec 18, 2010)

maybe 


would you make food for some one and purposely make it to salty


----------



## aimee (Dec 26, 2010)

it would depend on how was eating the food 

eat a tree frog raw


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jan 8, 2011)

No way...

For ten bucks would you take an overly excitable and nervously energetic poodle the weight of a nine-year-old and the height of a three-year-old into your local TSC and shop while all your friends from the farmer world stare open-mouthed at the dog's destruction and your clumsiness?  (To tell the truth, that's nearly what happened to us, once - everything is true except that we didn't know anybody in the store and the dog hadn't destructed anything--yet.)


----------

